# Oedura coggeri



## hornet (Mar 30, 2009)

Got 3 of these little guys off danny brown last night, big thanks to him for them, very cute and so very agile, cant wait till they get adult colors.


----------



## warren63 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice gex !!!!! next on my list to purchase when funds permit


----------

